# Ballymena joke



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Or the Ballymena (Very Scottish sounding Norn Iron accent) man who walked into a cake shop:

"Hey, Is that an apple tart or a meringue?"

The salesgirl replied "No, you are perfectly correct sir, it is an apple tart!"


----------

